# Any tips for tuning suspending stick baits?



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I have decided to go after saugeye this fall in a few lakes around central Ohio. After purchasing some hj 10's and 12's, 7 of them, I checked them to see how well they suspend and I wasn't exactly impressed. Every single one of them floats right to the top. So I'm wondering what the best way to fix this is? Lead wire?? Around the hooks? I have been reading a lot about the fall and winter fishing techniques and it sounds like you want that bait to stay put for long pauses. I want to make sure I get them in good shape before I even go out fishing so any good tips on this is appreciated.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I bought some lead tape at Dicks in the golf section.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Also when you are tuning, tune them in the same temp water as you plan on fishing in. 
Water density changes with temperature. You're probably tuning in the sink with RT water. They are going to perform differently in 70 degree water in your sink vs. 40-45 degree water fishing this fall and winter.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

When you say they float right to the top, are you saying this because you dropped them in the water beside the boat and gave them a couple of jerks to check if they suspend? And if this in fact how you're checking them .... how quickly do they float up? 

My suspected answers to those questions are ..... 1: yes that's how I checked them, and 2: they don't float up that fast, but they do float up. 

Most of the suspending jerkbaits I currently fish, or have fished, all float up when I check them by dropping them in the water beside the boat. Reason being ...... the baits are designed to suspend at a certain depth *after* they have been cast. The baits aren't highly buoyant so the weight of the fishing line overcomes the lures buoyancy, which causes them to suspend. 

Personally I prefer a suspending jerkbait that rises very very slowly when cast out and worked to its depth, versus a bait that sinks very very slowly after being cast and worked to its advertised depth. I've had a few different suspending jerkbaits that have sunk when I drop them in the water beside the boat. When I get a bait that sinks beside the boat I either throw it away, or I'll use it when I want to fish a jerk bait deeper than its stated suspending depth. 

If none of the above scenarios fit your situation, it usually doesn't take a lot of weight to change the buoyancy of a "suspending" bait, and there are a few things you can do to weight them. As already stated you can wrap lead wire around the hook shanks or hook hangers. If you do that you can actually tailor the body attitude of the bait by just wrapping wire around the front hook, for a head down attitude. Or around the rear hook for a tail down attitude. Or .... if the bait has 3 hooks you can wrap it around all three, or just the center, or in combination with which ever hooks you want. There is also a product available called suspend strips, or suspend dots. Those products are made of lead tape that you simply stick on the belly of the bait. They work really well, and are easy to trim with a pair of scissors, which makes it easy to dial up the weight you want.

You can also go to larger hook, or a hook made out of a heavier wire than the stock hooks that came on the bait. If you use a line that floats, there is another way to "weight" the bait doesn't involve putting any weight on the bait at all. You'd just have to change line types and use a line (fluorocarbon) that sinks.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Bassbme said:


> When you say they float right to the top, are you saying this because you dropped them in the water beside the boat and gave them a couple of jerks to check if they suspend? And if this in fact how you're checking them .... how quickly do they float up?
> 
> My suspected answers to those questions are ..... 1: yes that's how I checked them, and 2: they don't float up that fast, but they do float up.
> 
> ...


I stopped at alum the other night for a couple hours and noticed then that they float. They were coming to the surface in a second or two from a foot or so deep. I want them to float, just slower. In my opinion they are coming up way to fast to be fished the way all the saugeye fellas say they like to fish them. Especially when the water temp drops.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

you might want to get a few suspending rogues. They usually suspend better out of the pack and will dive about 1 ft or more deeper which can make a big difference at times. I have lots of HJs but the suspending rogues, or Excalubur EEratic Shad always hit the water before the HJs for saugeye.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Just buy smithwick suspending rouges. One of the best suspending baits on the market.

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Buy either a pack of owner st-41's or st-56's. Both are a heavier wire than your stock hooks, but not so heavy that it'll drag the bait to the bottom. Another way to add weight is to add an extra split ring to the front hook. You'll be amazed how much a little metal ring can change buoyancy.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

You will love the Elite 8 Rogues, I promise ya


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Picked up a couple Smithwicks last night. May give them a shot tonight.


----------

